# want your favorite photo edited?



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i edited pictures, and i want to practice so send me some of your pictures no more that 3 at a TIME  thanks 
here are some the pictures i've done:
















these are just a few, i've made for some people on this forum  
I'm ready to make more!! :lol:


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

can u edit mine?? no color preference but can u put fleur with a heart? thanks!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Could you edit these two pictures for me? Thanks!  No color preference.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yup yours is on the old thread, and java i'll work on them right now


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here you are


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i have some i would like done.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

okay post them


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Laddie 







Calvin 







Ike 
Sorry i have so many


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

it's okay im going to get started what is the 1st horses name you didnt put it


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your very welcome


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here they are


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey thanks but the last one was Ike the middle pic was Calvin and the top pic was laddie sorry for making it more clear.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

k i will fix it


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats reallyy embaresesing  im really sorry here i fixed them


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can I have Riley done????


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yes  i'm working on it


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here it is hope you like it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

aaah! It's pretty!!!!!!!!!! thankyou!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm glad you like it, i picked the yellow b/c it matched the show shirt


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like one!

















Please and Thank You!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

okay, i have to go to work soon so i might not be finished till later tonight,


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks so much i am sorry that i did not make it more clear!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, its fine...its a mistake i would make too, im terrible with names so that doesnt help either lol


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i will finish your picture edits tommorow  sorry for the inconvience


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

FINISHED!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much, I love how the blue really makes him pop.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your very welcome  i loved it too! i tryed to match the halter i'm happy how well it came out


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's Tuff..









My pup Tobias..









My big girl Bella...


----------



## BabyLiger (Jan 17, 2010)

hi, well i would really like this photo edited of my pony liger!!!(boy)









thnx!


----------



## BabyLiger (Jan 17, 2010)

grr link aint working this is the picture 
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Adam/Desktop/Horse%20Riding/DSCF0229.JPG

i have to do it that way cuz it doesnt show over wise hope it still works!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

PintoBean








I have more but I have to find them.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

if you have too many people asking I can do some too


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry guys!!! i've havent been on here in a while i've just been really busy!  with school and taking care of my girl i will try and get them done asap! 
thanks and sorry again!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

What do you use to edit them?


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i use a program on my pc, and another on the web


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's Everyone's Edits sorry they took so long 


































Liger, your link for your photo doesnt work/show up...try sending it a different way


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## boomer5405 (Feb 22, 2010)

boomer








boomer








willy (horse on the right)








willy








thank you


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you have any clear-er photos? they wont come out as good with all the blockyness?


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Meet Alibi =]


----------

